# Cwc General Service 1970s



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

HI there,

Does anyone know anything about the CWC General Service 1970s reissue, in particular the back. I'm guessing that it's snap on - is this correct? Original versions seem to be sealed (after perusing the forums for info), but the shape is different from the new ones.

I have a new version (had it about a year now), and am just thinking about longevity re ability to service the movement in the future. I also own an O&W M-65 (bought from Roy of course) and swap between these two every so often.

Joe


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

joe said:


> HI there,
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the CWC General Service 1970s reissue, in particular the back. I'm guessing that it's snap on - is this correct? Original versions seem to be sealed (after perusing the forums for info), but the shape is different from the new ones.
> 
> ...


In the original version of the CWC and Hamilton GS watch, the case is not sealed, the movement was accessed through the crystal. Other than an almost mandatory replacement of the crystal, these old ones aren't overly difficult to service. Many military watches used a one-piece case. They were also very popular for use on the ultra-thin dress watches.

The re-issue uses an automatic movement, so the case would have had to be deeped, I am unsure what other modifications were done.

Up-shot of all this? It doesn't really matter, a good watch doctor can service a watch with either case (one-piece or snap back).


----------



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. The version I have is the hand wound one. In comparison with the old (original version) version, the case back does look different. Anyway, as you say, I guess that a good watchmaker would be able to sort it out. Cheers.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Some guys use Steve Burrage, he's a good bloke:-



joe said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The version I have is the hand wound one. In comparison with the old (original version) version, the case back does look different. Anyway, as you say, I guess that a good watchmaker would be able to sort it out. Cheers.


----------

